

8 Reasons to Bootstrap Your Startup as Long as You Can - ailon
http://blog.ailon.org/2015/02/02/8-reasons-to-bootstrap-your-startup-as-long-as-you-can/

======
andrea_sdl
Nice post with some good example. I remember that AirBnb to raise money
created some Cereals for the Political campaing
([https://www.airbnb.it/obamaos](https://www.airbnb.it/obamaos))

Thanks to them they raised enough money to pay and work and I think the best
lesson here is that if you can't make your own money you probably won't raise
them with founding.

